# Free camping around Frisco/Copper?



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

People used to camp across from Copper near where the Wheeler trail comes down, I assume you still can.

There is always Miners Creek road in Frisco, many campsites off of it.


----------



## De la Boot (Apr 21, 2004)

I would recommend picking up a map that shows National Forest Lands and unimproved roads. I prefer National Geographic brand, good quality. In almost all sections of interior Colorado you can find an old dirt road somehwere in national forest and free camping. 

It might be too far in your case, but I am pretty sure you can find camping up Montezuma road, just turn off at Keystone parking lot and go way up that road, which heads up near the south west slope of Greys and Torreys peak.


----------



## master of disaster (Apr 6, 2009)

camping is prohibitted for the first two miles of miners creek; after that game on.

tiger road in breck has plenty of camping.


----------

